# Halloween 2008



## MonkeyBasic (Mar 22, 2009)

Playlist of Videos on youtube.





Enjoy!


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Mar 22, 2009)

Figure I would just embed them. Enjoy!













I'm not too happy with the head movement, but I was rushed to finish before Halloween night.


----------



## Tater1970 (Mar 13, 2009)

they look awsome


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks great, nice work.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like the guys behind the fence. They look like dead lumberjack twins.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I've seen your stuff on youtube before. Nice job!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

nice work....I like everything about it...your "old boarded up house" look is over the top...lighting and props are great


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Glad you posted pics!! The lighting is great - and I agree with everyone else, the boarding of the windows/door is awesome - thats always one of my favorite details... and the fence looks super as well. Very nice indeed!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks great! I love the singing skellies, especially the Blue Oyster Cult! Nice looking cemetery and boarded windows as well. The blue lighting at night is great.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Blue Oyster Cult! Love it. Awesome job!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Fantastic...Don't Fear the Reaper is one of my faves!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Love it - does the duet have names?


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Mar 22, 2009)

I personally don't, but I think my wife named them


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

singing skellies = always awesome. Yours are great!


----------



## HauntDaddy (Apr 14, 2009)

nice! love the boarded-up look


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks, I love having people question if I really nailed all of the boards to my house.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 8, 2007)

How did you do the head movement? It looks pretty good IMHO.


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks. The head movement is done via a 3-Axis skull... Search this forum and you'll find information on how to build them or buy a kit at http://www.graveyardskulls.com/


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

great job!!!!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

sweet...hey at least you could pull off a 3 axis skull


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice job and cool singin skellies....man i love checking out other peoples displays.


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Mar 22, 2009)

kprimm said:


> Nice job and cool singin skellies....man i love checking out other peoples displays.


Thanks I appreciate the comments.:googly:


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Love your display!What lighting did you use?


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Mar 22, 2009)

halloween71 said:


> Love your display!What lighting did you use?


Thanks, the lighting is all LED spot and flood lights from http://minionsweb.com/


----------

